# [RESOLVED...sort of] Can't Mount data DVD-ROM

## eandry

I'm having a problem reading burned data DVD-ROMs.

I used Nero on a Windows machine and the DVD is seen fine in Windows.  However when I try to mount the DVD on Linux it gives me an error.

 *Quote:*   

> gundam root # mount -t udf /dev/hdc /media/cdrecorder
> 
> mount: No medium found

 

Relevant information from dmesg with the DVD-ROM in the drive:

 *Quote:*   

> hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA
> 
> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
> 
> hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> ...

 

I can view regular movie DVDs with Xine or MPlayer just fine but just can't use data DVDs.

I'm using 2.6.11 kernel with pure udev and hal (both latest but not testing).  Also not  loading ide-scsi on the kernel command-line because it doesn't make a difference if it's used or not for me.

 *Quote:*   

> gundam root # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules | grep -v '#' | grep -v '^$'
> 
> KERNEL="hdc", GROUP="cdrw", SYMLINK="dvd%n dvdrw%n cdroms/cdrom%n",
> 
> BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sr*", SYSFS{model}="SD-R2102, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive", NAME="%k", GROUP="cdrw", SYMLINK="dvd%n dvdrw%n cdroms/cdrom%

 

I also tried ivman and submount and neither of those worked.

Could somebody help me out?Last edited by eandry on Mon Apr 11, 2005 11:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

Only DVD Video's are written in UDF format; Data DVD's are quite normal ISO's.

Also make sure you have set all the needed options in your kernel.

----------

## eandry

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Only DVD Video's are written in UDF format; Data DVD's are quite normal ISO's.

 

oh  :Smile: 

Well what filesystem are normal DVDs then? iso9660?

Is there a rule in udev that should be setup that I'm missing?

I tried using iso9660 get the same medium not found error:

 *Quote:*   

> gundam root # mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /media/cdrecorder
> 
> mount: No medium found

 

And yes, I do have the disc in the drive  :Wink: 

Here's some more info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gundam root # ls -l /dev/dvd /dev/cdroms
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Mar 30 14:28 /dev/dvd -> hdc
> ...

 

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Also make sure you have set all the needed options in your kernel.

 

I think I do.  But here's my relevant kernel config just in case I overlooked something:

 *Quote:*   

> gundam linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 # cat .config | grep -v '#' | egrep -e '(IDE|SCSI|ROM|DVD)' | grep -v VIDEO
> 
> CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m
> 
> CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8
> ...

 

----------

## adaptr

It's not as relevant as you might think; you need to check the device drivers section of the config.

Specifically, iso9660, joliet, and the like.

----------

## eandry

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> It's not as relevant as you might think; you need to check the device drivers section of the config.
> 
> Specifically, iso9660, joliet, and the like.

 

I think you meant Filesystems.

Although I don't like posting it, here is my .config:

 *Quote:*   

> gundam / # cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/.config | grep -v '#' | grep -v '^$'
> 
> CONFIG_X86=y
> 
> CONFIG_MMU=y
> ...

 

I have Joliet support compiled in with ISO9660.  Which is set as a module.  Should this be compiled into the kernel instead?  Seems like it shouldn't matter as long as I load either the IDE or SCSI support for the CD drive first, and then specify the filesystem iso9660 in my mount command.

 *Quote:*   

> gundam / # lsmod | grep scsi
> 
> gundam / # ls /dev/cdr* /dev/dvd /dev/sr*
> 
> ls: /dev/cdr*: No such file or directory
> ...

 

And in my dmesg I get the repeated error when I try to mount the DVD data CD:

 *Quote:*   

> sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: <6>cdb[0]=0x0 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> sr: Current: sense key=0x3
> 
>     ASC=0x57 ASCQ=0x0

 

I verified that the burned sessions on the DVDR was closed using Nero.  Still nothing.

Is it possible that this laptop can't read burned DVDs?  I tried another computer at work and although an older kernel and different distro I got the same error when mounting a DVD-ROM.

----------

## eandry

Just tried using IDE instead of SCSI emulation and removed options from hdparm for the CD drive including DMA.

Here's the message from dmesg when I issue: "mount -t udf /dev/hdc /media/cdrecorder":

 *Quote:*   

> hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hdc: packet command error: error=0x30 { LastFailedSense=0x03 }
> 
> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
> ...

 

I double-checked the DVD-ROM (created using Nero 5.5.10.42 on Windows) again.  When I check out the media information it shows two session, two tracks, Book Type: DVD+R, and the sessions are using ISO 9660 / Joliet.

I'm going to compile in iso9660, udf, joliet support, and verbose CD-ROM error messages directly into the kernel to see if I can get to the bottom of this...

----------

## jdgill0

You might try using isoinfo to try and see what format the dvd actually is.

To see how to use isoinfo.

```
isoinfo --help
```

Even though is says dev= for scsi, I think it should still work without scsi emulation on the drive.

Anyways, hope this is helpful.

----------

## eandry

 *jdgill0 wrote:*   

> You might try using isoinfo to try and see what format the dvd actually is.
> 
> To see how to use isoinfo.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the suggestion.

I tried using isoinfo after loading 'ide-scsi' module.  This is what I tried:

 *Quote:*   

> gundam / # ls -l /dev/sr*
> 
> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 11, 0 Apr  9 00:12 /dev/sr0
> 
> gundam / # isoinfo dev=/dev/sr0
> ...

 

Also same "Medium error" problem as before in dmesg too.

For now I've given up tonight...I'm going outside tomorrow!  :Smile: 

----------

## eandry

Well...I believe the problem is that my drive can't read DVD data disks due to a firmware issue.  

I just downloaded and burned RH Fedora Core 3 to DVD and attempted to boot and it didn't work.  Also tried to read it like the others and it gave the same errors for both ide-cd and ide-scsi modules were loaded.

I bought this laptop in late summer 2002.  That was just when the DVD craze started and there weren't many DVD burners in the market (if any).

I'll have to research to see if this DVD player's firmware can be upgraded (I hope so).

Many thanks to all who posted with ideas.

----------

